# César Pelli buildings in your city



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis: 

wells fargo center


















Gaviidae common









Central library:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude, this will be a very good thread. I dont really like Pelli. But I love his post modern works, like the Wells Fargo center. 

In Buenos Aires, he designed the Republica building, Bank Boston tower, Ypf Repsol building, etc.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA....

(*Cesar Pelli is an Argentinian Architect*)

YPF Tower

by LASTKA




































by tj_alan90alan






































by Gordon2



















by bascraper3





flickr:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

The Hague - Zurichtoren









Source: Momo1495









Source: me


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, that one building has an atrium way up there? never seen anything like that before


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Torre Cristal, in Madrid (249 metres high)


----------



## Cristobal_illo (May 21, 2007)

*Santiago, Chile*

COSTANERA CENTER - U/C (300m.)


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

BUENOS AIRES
REPUBLICA BUILDING, ARGENTINA














BANK BOSTON TOWER, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA





by flickr


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

*RESIDENCIAL DEL BOSQUE* ON MEXICO CITY MEXICO


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*181 West Madison | Chicago | 680ft | 207m | 50 floors*

Photo by Solarwind:


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

THIS IS NOT IN MY CITY BUT IT IS BY FAR THE MOST WELL KNOWN PELLIS DESIGN PETRONAS TWIN TOWERS IN KUALA LAMPUR MALASYA


----------



## jaaar (May 7, 2007)

*Torre Cajasol | Seville, SPAIN | 178m | 40 floors | U/C*










What we got so far :lol:


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

Cesar Pelli :master: , another piece of art from the archi,... St. Regis Mexico City over Reforma's Luxury Avenue...
























Pics taken from Flickr, all credits to "Ronnie" and "Vonkinder"


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

My sister is a journalist who interviewed Cesar Pelli last week, about some project for the old Mar Del Plata bus station. She didn´t know anything about him (she is journalist, of course), so she told me if i know about an argentine architect, an old man, very famous called Cesar Pelli and his asistent, a cuban named Igor. I almost kill my sister!!!!


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

He's argentinian , isn't he?. From Buenos Aires or what city?


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beto Velez said:


> My sister is a journalist who interviewed Cesar Pelli last week, about some project for the old Mar Del Plata bus station. She didn´t know anything about him (she is journalist, of course), so she told me if i know about an argentine architect, an old man, very famous called Cesar Pelli and his asistent, a cuban named Igor. I almost kill my sister!!!!


:lol::lol:

Relax, relax. You don´t want to go to jail. :lol:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

MexCorp.teen said:


> He's argentinian , isn't he?. From Buenos Aires or what city?


He is from Tucumán.


----------



## MR KITE (Sep 19, 2007)

One Park West-Liverpool One





























From BoblyP's Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/boblyp/2817990683/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Park_West

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340218


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great thread. The man is a genius. The Wells Fargo building is so good.

My own pics of these amazing buildings by Pelli.

1 IFC and 2 IFC (I assume he did 1 as well...).










Cheung Kong. This building and the BOC form such an amazing brotherhood.


----------



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think someone from Tulsa,Oklahoma needs to post a pic of the new BOK center!!!!it's one of Pelli's designs and it is stunning,looks like a spaceship,and The light show at night is cool!


----------

